# Drag Me To Hell (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey everybody, your friendly neighborhood (and slightly inebriated) Johnny Thunder here posting about Sam Raimi's new flick *Drag Me To Hell*.

The film is due out May 29th, and looks like it is going to be a frightful and fun ride. Check out the trailer and site below!










http://www.dragmetohell.net/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1127180/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah i heard about this. sounds really interesting.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that looks cool. I will definately have to check this one out.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im so excited hes doing a horror flick....

next evil dead 4? lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I am sooo seeing this the day it comes out! I hope it isn't completely serious and is a bit campy. His brother helped write it which is awesome! (His brother played some of the dead in Evil Dead series including Henrietta in Dead by Dawn!)

I must say though Spider Man 3 was just awful but hey everyone makes mistakes! (Like revamping Venom as a wimp and casting Topher Grace)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG, I saw the trailer last night for the first time, I have got to see this! Finally someone got it in their head to make a horror movie with a decent premise... sweet.
8)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like one I want to see. I read the reviews on Rottentomatoes (7 reviews so far and all positive) which makes it sound like it has the good old Raimi sense of humor. http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/drag_me_to_hell/

I may not get to the theater to see it, but I'm sure I'll pick up the DVD.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Reminder, groovy ghoulies, the flick opens tomorrow - I plan on checking out a Saturday morning show myself.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Reminder, groovy ghoulies, the flick opens tomorrow - I plan on checking out a Saturday morning show myself.


I'm thinking about doing the same, I just got to figure out what to do with the wife.:ninja:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is definitely on my "to do" list this weekend. I have _yet_ to hear one bad thing about it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice interview with Raimi&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

http://www.cinematical.com/2009/05/28/interview-drag-me-to-hell-director-sam-raimi/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RUN - do not walk - to your friendly neighborhood movie theater and check out this flick!

I will save my full review for a later date in another media (otherwise I won't have any content to amuse the three people who listen to my segment lol), but I enjoyed the film and recommend it to die hard horror aficionados and casual fans alike.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

LOVED IT
Best film ive seen in a long time!
everything we love about Raimi is there. Its like he had this horrow flick bottling up inside him during spiderman and it finally burst! The gross, the laughs, and the scares its all there!
so much fun.
everyone needs to see this movie raimi fan or not


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We want to go see it. We laugh every time the trailer plays on tv. 
How can it be bad with a name like "Drag me to Hell"? It just has this B-movie sound to it that makes me think it doesn't take itself too seriously.

Glad you gave us a review Bloodshed.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I also hear the reviews are pretty good on this movie. Terrormaster wants to see this so we'll be going next sunday. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Entertainment Weekly gave it an A - and most mainstream reviews NEVER give horror movies a good rating, let alone great ones...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Haunti, and I, saw this yesterday. I thought the movie was pretty kick ass with its jumps, and tip of the hat to Raimi's *Evil Dead*/*Army of Darkness* flicks. I recommend this flick to any Horror mavens, and even those wanting to get into the genre. Definite thumbs up!

Haunti, on the other hand, her viewpoint on the movie is radically different from mine...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Haunti, on the other hand, her viewpoint on the movie is radically different from mine...


It was a great horror flick. I just have personal issues with parts of it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok you folks obviously watched a completely different film than Kaoru and I did this weekend. To misquote JT - RUN, don't WALK, as far away from this film as you can.

I honestly have to say this was the worst horror film I've seen in a long time. This movie only had THREE things good about it: the startles (very well executed), mostly original story, and a classic non-happy horror ending. Everything else in between stunk to high heaven and hell.

The acting was far worse than any Raimi film I've ever seen. Alison Lohman (Christine) was nice to look at but she couldn't act her way out of a tin can (at least in this film). Justin Long was nothing more than a cardboard cutout, he definitely phoned this one in. 

I might have actually enjoyed this film except for one major detracting factor - WAY too many gross out moments! Not gore mind you but gross out. Watching characters drool slime, puke, mucas, or blood into another character's mouth is not my idea of scary. Gross but definitely not scary. I don't mind a gross scene or two but almost every damn scene that the Lamia tortures Christine (which is 80% of the film) had to involve a moment in grossology. We get it already Raimi, demon's are gross. Now get back to scaring the **** outta people.

This is NOT a horror film as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't watch this movie again if someone paid me to.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I saw this a few days ago, and i have to say i did enjoy it. The only thing i didnt really like was the attacking handkerchief. I thought there were some good startle scares, but there was quite a bit of gross out stuff.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I caught this movie on Saturday with my wife and we both loved it. A new Raimi classic! I urge you to go out and support one of the few original horror movies to get a theatrical release. Although I can't wait for your review on Hauntcast Johnny, I reallly wanna know about H2.....................................................


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

You all rule! Thanks for the tip on this film. I saw it last night in an empty theater with unreasonably loud volume and it was fantastic!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What Johnny said Classic Raimi. It's worth every penny. Go see it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw it and overall I enjoyed it. It wasn't what I expected, but that's a good thing isn't it? That means it was original.

It seems like it tries to be all things to all people, meaning it had elements of this, that, the other thing, and oh what the heck..throw in the kitchen sink too.
It tries, very obviously to me, to appeal to as wide a horror audience as possible..and in the process gets watered down a good bit. Hard for me to really explain, but I thinks it's trying hard to be mainstream. I think it succeeds in doing that, ala "The Frightners". It's mainstream, it's good, and enjoyable...but then again so was GhostBusters. Horror moments, yes, terrifying..no. 

A great DVD rental, but save your bucks from seeing it in the theatre, unless you just want to encourage these kinds of movies to be made..and that may be OK too.

Bottom line I enjoyed it and was entertained, but not scared.

JT, your segments is one of my favs. So that makes 4 people who listen to you!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I disagree on the rental point. I don't think I would have been nearly as entertained at home by this film as I was in the theater.
There is no way I can turn up the volume as loud at home as they had it in the theater, and that is a pretty big part of the jump-out-at-you type scares that are used so much in this film.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i really liked it but think that if there was any other directors name on it and it was the same film it would have been blasted by the critics.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the movie.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

You know...

Something tells me this would make a marvelous double-feature with Bubba Ho Tep, which I also haven't seen yet. So, I'll wait and check them out together. But I'm not expecting much.

I'd really much rather see Raimi go back to The Evil Dead. I want Creepy. I want Spooky. I want Dark and Dangerous. Not just silly and fast-paced. I mean, does anyone really miss the Army of Darkness era _that_ much?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

According to Moviefone the DVD and Blu-Ray will be released on October 20, 2009, just in time for Halloween. No other information or cover art is currently available.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are the DVD and Blu Ray details for the 10/13 release:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17114


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Review of the DVD out next week -

http://www.fangoria.com/reviews/3-dvd-a-blu-ray/4164-drag-me-to-hell-dvd-review.html


----------

